# Zach suspended



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Conduct detrimental to the team...just announced on 1080 the Fan.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Because of the missed photo shoot?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

FYI



> STATEMENT FROM TRAIL BLAZERS REGARDING ZACH RANDOLPH
> 
> 
> PORTLAND, Ore. - The Portland Trail Blazers today fined and suspended forward Zach Randolph for conduct that was insubordinate and detrimental to the team, Trail Blazers General Manager John Nash announced.
> ...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow..Come on Zach. I've been a fan defending you, but ****, if he keeps this up...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Well this anoouncement beat the new thread I was working on...

Basically, both Zach and Miled NEED to be dealt this offseason.....

Both of these guys are losers...I realize this team sucks...and w\o them it may be even more difficult, but just look at the last few games w\o both of these knuckleheads...yes I realize the Blazers still lost, but they were a heck of a lot more competitive....

Draft Adam Morrison

Deal Zach for another draft pick (or another player) and draft a big guy like Bargnani...or Shelden Williams...

You get rid of the last two knuckleheads...and allow the youthful "leaders" of this team to emerge and create a new atmosphere in the lockeroom....

Seriously, it has to be done...if this franchise has any hope of emerging from this malaise, the two main culprits for maintaining it...need to go IMO...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

So, whatever he did it must have been worse than Miles getting out of uniform in mid game. Must have been pretty significant. Interesting timing. What can Nash get for a Theo-Zach-Darius combination. Come on Isaiah--save us.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Here's a HoopsWorld View



> ....This suspension is somewhat of a joke because Randolph has a bone bruise on his knee and probably wasn't going to play anymore this season anyway. What is not a joke is losing the game check that comes with no playing. Randolph makes roughly $10.7 million this season. Divide that by 82 and this one-game suspension when he wasn't going to play anyway really is a fine for a tad over $130,000 - or roughly three (or more) years of work for the average citizen. Just wanted to put that into perspective for ya.
> 
> Of course, that's not the real point here. There was a huge hubbub over Darius Miles changing out of his uniform at halftime because he determined - not Coach Nate McMillan, but he himself - that he wasn't going to play that night. At least Miles stayed with the team. There is absolutely no excuse for what Randolph did. Actually, there are reasons - family emergency, something like that - but apparently that's not what happened because it's assumed Randolph would have made that abundantly clear to not only team management but to the media as well. It doesn't matter how much money a player makes, he doesn't want to give away $130K to take the night off.
> 
> Which raises the question: Just what the heck was Zach Randolph thinking?


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

hahaahahhahahahaa!! this is great!!! heck ya!! more reasons to NOT have them play in the game, so the fans can be entertained!!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I wish Isaiah could save us, but he can't. That ship has sailed. Except for Lee and Frye, I don't think they have anything left we want. And we'd have to take gigantic contracts back to get either of those guys. NY doesn't have a lotto pick to send us anyway.

If there is some way to get a big (Tyler, Aldridge, Bargnani) plus Morrison out of this draft for Miles/Zach, that would be pretty amazing. I can't imagine what contracted player would be attached to such a deal, though.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Divide that by 82 and this one-game suspension when he wasn't going to play anyway really is a fine for a tad over $130,000 - or roughly three (or more) years of work for the average citizen. Just wanted to put that into perspective for ya.


Or about the same amount as a new set of diamond clad golden grills. I don't think the lost wages will make much of an impact. That is especially true if they find a way to get the money back to him as is apparently the norm these days.


I'm with Kmurph on this one. The team will never be good (or entertaining) as long as Zach and Miles are part of it. I like Zach's work ethic, and his nose for the ball, but his attitude is not going to change. Deal him now while he still has some value. Another yeaf of this and we will all be talking about how someday he will be tradeable again as an expiring contract.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Reep said:


> Deal him now while he still has some value.



how exactly do you deal zach? he is negative equity right now - kind of like being upside down with a loan on a rapidly depreciating car.. what contracts are out there that we could possibly trade him for (without doing something stupid like trading zach+telfair for curry/filler etc).


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> Well this anoouncement beat the new thread I was working on...
> 
> Basically, both Zach and Miled NEED to be dealt this offseason.....
> 
> ...




i agree with you....zach could be good as a #2 option...hes just not a #1 option....he is good off the bench too....we could trade him fo a messed up contract and a low pick


trade miles for a messed up contract and a low pick too


at least we can get some real youth in here to work their asses off instead of these clowns doing what their doing


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

man, I was (and still am) a big Rasheed Wallace fan and never felt like he got credit for all the great things he did for Portland. it really pissed me off that we just rode him out of town on a rail with ticky-tack, mostly off-court "issues." 

so I've been willing to look the other way over and over at some of the little things Randolph has done. he's our best player, untradeable, and it's not like we got a lot else going for us right now. and he's done an amazing job of recovering from microfracture surgery (just ask Amare Stoudemire). 

but this crap is getting seriously "Bonzi Wells/Shawn Kemp Old" now. 

there's a tipping point of on-court value vs off-court hassle that many players need to be weighed on. Clyde Drexler didn't do everything exactly like you wanted, but you lived with it because of what he brought to the game. Rasheed definitely had his quirks, but I always thought people didn't understand how much they were outweighed by his on-court production. 

Randolph is now sliding down the teeter into "just not worth it" no man's land. trading him is going to be ugly (if not impossible), and it's going to seriously require us to hold our noses. (Steve Francis anyone? Malik Rose? Eddy Curry? Maurice Taylor) 

I hate the idea of "taking your lumps" and just dumping talent for marginal improvements in character. but let's face it--we've already got the worst record in the league with him on the team. dumping him for crappy role players isn't going to kill us any more than we are already dead.

besides, there's always Oden.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Yah know, we've stunk it up for one year and have a pretty decent chance at the #1 this year. If we can dump Miles & Zach - even if it means taking trailer trash in return, so what? We stink it up again next year and likely end up with a decent chance in the Oden sweepstakes. Although we'd probably stink as a team again next year sans Zach and Darius, we'd be more entertaining and I think would grow more as a team overall as compared to fracturing.

Of course, who knows what else could happen. Perhaps every team has to have a malcontent somewhere and if you get rid of the two top malcontents (or seemingly so), who would potentially emerge as the malcontent next year?

Gramps...


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> Perhaps every team has to have a malcontent somewhere...


Please, leave Ed O. out of this.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

theWanker said:


> man, I was (and still am) a big Rasheed Wallace fan and never felt like he got credit for all the great things he did for Portland. it really pissed me off that we just rode him out of town on a rail with ticky-tack, mostly off-court "issues."
> 
> so I've been willing to look the other way over and over at some of the little things Randolph has done. he's our best player, untradeable, and it's not like we got a lot else going for us right now. and he's done an amazing job of recovering from microfracture surgery (just ask Amare Stoudemire).
> 
> ...




i feel you too....but miles does have to go....zach has been productive for us....he has been giving us 18 and 8 this year...his passing has got better and obviously his shooting...if he can incorporate more low post into his game and even out how much he takes outside to inside shots....he will be back up to a 20 and 10 guy...i agree...keep zach....due to the fact we probably wont get any better and his contract is hard to trade....get rid of miles for whatever we can get....cuz hes a ***** and WE WANT MORRISON....no just kidding...but yeah i feel you man


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Zach Randolph for Chris Webber. :angel:


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

HKF said:


> Zach Randolph for Chris Webber. :angel:


Ok.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> Well this anoouncement beat the new thread I was working on...
> 
> Basically, both Zach and Miled NEED to be dealt this offseason.....
> 
> ...


Uh, that thread has been done here many, many times already.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Addition by subration. Miles and Randolph HAVE to go. Figuring out what we get back is Managment's problem - all I care about is that, when all is said and done, the team is better for it.

PBF


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Addition by subration. Miles and Randolph HAVE to go. Figuring out what we get back is Managment's problem - all I care about is that, when all is said and done, the team is better for it.
> 
> PBF


I think we need to go after Alridge/Tyrus now. Get rid of Zach and Miles...either put Aldridge at the 4 or Tyrus..Then next year grab a SF or Oden. Oden/Alridge or Oden/Tyrus.. :drool:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Zach, and Darius, probably want "to go." All of their recent indescretions were probably calculated to help achieve that end.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

If any of you have ever read my posts in O-live, you would know that I defended Zach because he was the focus of the frustration of the feebleminded and histrionic in that psycho ward of a forum. I always felt he was salvagable as long as he was the #2 option. 

This latest series of incidents have changed my mind. I think he is trying to force his way off this team just like Miles. I think he grew up under Mo Cheeks and is irredeemable. McMillan is asking him to work harder than he has since Izzo and with $84MM in the bank, he doesn't need to or want to.

I'm incredibly disappointed right now. It's time for a clean slate, no matter how much it costs us in terms of talent. Trade Miles and Zach for whatever we can get as long as it clears up our cap so we can start over.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Damn.. Zach/Miles are pathetic. I'd like to say I'm fed up with this whole organization, but it's only a few knuckleheads(on the team or front office). 

Yes, Sheed is looking real nice right now compared to some of these guys.

I live for the day of non-gaurateed contracts, although I know it will never happen.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

maxiep said:


> If any of you have ever read my posts in O-live, you would know that I defended Zach because he was the focus of the frustration of the feebleminded and histrionic in that psycho ward of a forum. I always felt he was salvagable as long as he was the #2 option.
> 
> This latest series of incidents have changed my mind. I think he is trying to force his way off this team just like Miles. I think he grew up under Mo Cheeks and is irredeemable. McMillan is asking him to work harder than he has since Izzo and with $84MM in the bank, he doesn't need to or want to.
> 
> I'm incredibly disappointed right now. It's time for a clean slate, no matter how much it costs us in terms of talent. Trade Miles and Zach for whatever we can get as long as it clears up our cap so we can start over.


yeah i agree and he only spent one year on Izzo's team I sure we could get the same production out of some other draftee somewhere else bargnani morrison or a veteran.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> Zach, and Darius, probably want "to go." All of their recent indescretions were probably calculated to help achieve that end.


Exactly, you know that's what it is. They see how successful other players are that left.

I didn't see this thread, could a mod delete the one I started?


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

I was thinking this afternoon the pros and cons of keeping Zach. I really think this is the time to move him before he does something to lower his value. He really hasn't done anything horrible, but if he does, he will be nearly unmovable because of his salary. I thought about a trade that will probably not be popular, but I post it anyway. I thought about a year ago, Ainge wanted to get Outlaw. How does this trade look.

Portland Trades 
Zach
Outlaw
Dixon 
Blake

Boston trades
LaFrentz
Al Jefferson
Lottery pick this year.1-10.

LaFrentz is overpaid, but he has a nice outside shoot and can play the 4 if needed. Al Jefferson is a young guy who doesn't play a ton with potential. With all the bigs in this years draft, we start over and get a new Zach. Outlaw and Dixon clear the way for more time next year for Webster, and Khryapa.

Miles is easy if want to get rid of him. Trade him for Maurice Taylor before Thomas gets fired. Taylor isn't playing much, but you only have him for 1 year.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Peaceman said:


> Portland Trades
> Zach
> Outlaw
> Dixon
> ...


I think that trade might go down, if you don't include bostons pick.

however, I'm not to sure why Boston would do that trade.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> I think that trade might go down, if you don't include bostons pick.
> 
> however, I'm not to sure why Boston would do that trade.


THey get a legit 20/10 guy that make pp better.Get a prospect in outlaw.Get blake a good dist. pg that would be good.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I'm incredibly disappointed right now. It's time for a clean slate, no matter how much it costs us in terms of talent. Trade Miles and Zach for whatever we can get as long as it clears up our cap so we can start over.


You got it. It's time to cut our losses on these two jerks and start fresh.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> You got it. It's time to cut our losses on these two jerks and start fresh.


After reading a thread about miles and zach trying to get jack involved in illegal activity.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Zidane said:


> THey get a legit 20/10 guy that make pp better.Get a prospect in outlaw.Get blake a good dist. pg that would be good.


can we get off the 20-10 crap? Zach hasn't been a legit 20-10 guy since Rasheed got traded (you'll see that his #'s declined to the point where after Rasheed left, he was no longer averaging 20 and 10...and he hasn't since then. Infact, he's gone down in each one since then, and as for rebounding, he's a pretty pathetic rebounder now).


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> can we get off the 20-10 crap? Zach hasn't been a legit 20-10 guy since Rasheed got traded (you'll see that his #'s declined to the point where after Rasheed left, he was no longer averaging 20 and 10...and he hasn't since then. Infact, he's gone down in each one since then, and as for rebounding, he's a pretty pathetic rebounder now).


As soon as u can take freddy mercury out of ur sig and change ur avatar. :nah:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Zidane said:


> As soon as u can take freddy mercury out of ur sig and change ur avatar. :nah:


I don't see the connection. What I said about Freddie Mercury is true. What you said about Zach isn't.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> I don't see the connection. What I said about Freddie Mercury is true. What you said about Zach isn't.


Dammit outfoxed me again that sucks when someone proves me wrong. :curse: :banghead:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Zidane said:


> THey get a legit 20/10 guy that make pp better.





SMiLE said:


> Zach hasn't been a legit 20-10 guy since Rasheed got traded


Seems like a player is either a 20-10 guy or he isn't. Labelling it as 'legit' is redundant. What would an illegitimate 20-10 be? 

Well, maybe if the 20 was turnovers, that would be illegit.

barfo


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Too legit to quit, unless you're in street clothes already.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

SMiLE said:


> can we get off the 20-10 crap? Zach hasn't been a legit 20-10 guy since Rasheed got traded (you'll see that his #'s declined to the point where after Rasheed left, he was no longer averaging 20 and 10...and he hasn't since then. Infact, he's gone down in each one since then, and as for rebounding, he's a pretty pathetic rebounder now).


ssshhhhhhhh...don't let anyone find out that he's Antoine Walker with a max contract or else any trade will be a contract dump (if we're that lucky)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Seems like a player is either a 20-10 guy or he isn't. Labelling it as 'legit' is redundant. What would an illegitimate 20-10 be?
> 
> Well, maybe if the 20 was turnovers, that would be illegit.
> 
> barfo



I'm glad you asked Barfie.

When Zach and Sheed were here (in Zach's "break out" year) Zach was a LEGIT 20-10. As he averaged 20+ and 10+.

When Sheed was traded, Zach's averaged dipped to like 19-9 (at best) but over the whole season he averaged 20-10. So to me, thats not "legit".


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> I'm glad you asked Barfie.
> 
> When Zach and Sheed were here (in Zach's "break out" year) Zach was a LEGIT 20-10. As he averaged 20+ and 10+.
> 
> When Sheed was traded, Zach's averaged dipped to like 19-9 (at best) but over the whole season he averaged 20-10. So to me, thats not "legit".


Well, let's explore this a bit. What if it was the reverse? What if he averaged 19-9 before the trade and 20-10 after (and as a result 20-10 for the full season). Would that be legit? What if he averaged 20-10 in mid-season but had a weak November and April? What if he had 1640 points and 820 rebounds in one game and 0-0 in all the others? Would that be legit? What if there were two guys named Zach Randolph on the team who looked alike, and one of them averaged 30-15 and the other one 10-5? What about that?

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Well, let's explore this a bit. What if it was the reverse? What if he averaged 19-9 before the trade and 20-10 after (and as a result 20-10 for the full season). Would that be legit? What if he averaged 20-10 in mid-season but had a weak November and April? What if he had 1640 points and 820 rebounds in one game and 0-0 in all the others? Would that be legit? What if there were two guys named Zach Randolph on the team who looked alike, and one of them averaged 30-15 and the other one 10-5? What about that?
> 
> barfo


considering he hasn't averaged 20-10 since rasheed was traded, and his #'s have gone down, I'd say neener neener neener, you look like a weiner.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> considering he hasn't averaged 20-10 since rasheed was traded, and his #'s have gone down, I'd say neener neener neener, you look like a weiner.


I know I do, but what about you? Uh, wait, I mean...

Zach aint a 20-10 guy. Legit or not. The warrior dancers, however, are legit.

barfo


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

What's this about Zach trying to get Jack to do something illegal?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

wastro said:


> What's this about Zach trying to get Jack to do something illegal?


It's not illegal in Oregon. Just in some of the southern states. 

barfo


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> ...neener neener neener, you look like a weiner...


Thunderbolt and lightning, very very frightening


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> What would an illegitimate 20-10 be?


err..... 18 and 7?


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

barfo said:


> What would an illegitimate 20-10 be?


A monster scorer/rebounder whose parents weren't married?

Stepping Razor


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> I think that trade might go down, if you don't include bostons pick.
> 
> however, I'm not to sure why Boston would do that trade.


Without the pick, why would Portland do that trade?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> considering he hasn't averaged 20-10 since rasheed was traded, and his #'s have gone down, I'd say neener neener neener, you look like a weiner.


At 20/10 a player is a mighty stallion who rules the court. 

At 19/9 a player is barely fit to pull a milk wagon.

At 18/8 a player is fit for nothing but the glue factory.


Or maybe not. Maybe folks are just frustrated over all the losing and are blindly taking it out on the one guy who could actually help a good team. (as opposed to carrying a bad team on his shoulders)


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> At 20/10 a player is a mighty stallion who rules the court.
> 
> At 19/9 a player is barely fit to pull a milk wagon.
> 
> At 18/8 a player is fit for nothing but the glue factory.


Oh, how the mighty have fallen! :laugh:


----------

